# TRT Test Peak Question



## Dunamis (Mar 19, 2021)

So I've been on TRT for 4 weeks now. Admittedly I've added a little extra dosage per week. What I am noticing a trend that between day 3-5 of the week I seem to "sexually peak". It would make sense given the 6-7 day working life I'll want to bang anything on 2 legs and I get hard if I just sneeze - exaggeration of course. 

1 - Has anyone else experienced this?

2 - I'm considering adding some test prop to the dosage. Any advice?

-D


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2021)

Why are you experimenting now?

You should be getting dialed on your trt dose and enjoying the immense benefits of just having good levels. 

Is this self prescribed or doctor prescribed?


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 19, 2021)

I have 3 reasons for TRT. One is to get my mojo back. Two is to get medically prescribed test so I can't pop hot on a job drug test. Three to help me in the gym.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I have 3 reasons for TRT. One is to get my mojo back. Two is to get medically prescribed test so I can't pop hot on a job drug test. Three to help me in the gym.



haha. You didn’t answer my questions!

  anabolics don’t show up on drug screens.  

are you currently under doctors supervision or going it alone?


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 20, 2021)

LOL! Sorry. Yes I am on TRT under the "supervision" of a Doctor. I subscribed to TRT from Peak.com. All my scripts and tests come through them. I don't have a local doctor (wish I did). Oh I know anabolics don't show up on normal drug screens, but if the boss easily can notice quick gains it will set off a red flag. My thought on adding the prop was to give me the 3-5 day feeling on days 1-2 and 6-7. Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## Bigboy1155 (Mar 30, 2021)

How do you like Peak.com?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 30, 2021)

If youre on cyp or enth, Id have a very hard time believing you can tell a difference from one day to the next. Its gonna take six weeks of regular dosages to really get settled in to your body.


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 30, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> If youre on cyp or enth, Id have a very hard time believing you can tell a difference from one day to the next. Its gonna take six weeks of regular dosages to really get settled in to your body.



placebo effect?


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 30, 2021)

Definitely placebo going on! I wouldn't mess with test prop yet. Like Jin said get dialed in 6 months to a year on TRT.


----------



## Dunamis (Apr 11, 2021)

Bigboy1155 said:


> How do you like Peak.com?




To process into the program can take a while. Look to pay around $300 in the beginning and about $120 monthly after that. I get 2 200mg/mL vials of test cyp amd 4 tabs of aromatization blocker (@ 1/2 tab per week), gauzes, alcohol wipes, and pins. For me it's ok. But the bigger benefit for me is having a prescription for test. I get gear from other sources as well.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 11, 2021)

You get two 10ml vials (200mg/ml) mailed to you every month?  They don't include hCG?


----------



## Dunamis (Apr 11, 2021)

Depends on your labs


----------

